

Startups seek more dignified exit than a belly flop into the dead pool - nikils
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/04/internet-startups-pownce

======
flashgordon
Actually I am surprised "failure" would even be considered a taboo in a place
like the valley. Ofcourse it is not sweet, but is it considered as bad (in the
valley) as this article makes it out to be?

